# lubricate with cooking oil



## bour1992 (Sep 29, 2008)

I have see many people in other sites that suggests to use cooking oil to lubricate the cube.

Is the cooking oil really good in lubrication?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 29, 2008)

its decent...but not as good as CRC or jigaloo...


----------



## brunson (Sep 29, 2008)

It probably lubricates well, but it is a food product and will go rancid, especially if it's unsaturated. Mineral oil would probably be a better choice if you wanted to go that route.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 29, 2008)

I use Pam(A non-stick cooking spray) to lube my ES 4x4. It works quite nicely.


----------



## Fobo911 (Sep 30, 2008)

Cooking oil for me is extremely messy in comparison to silicone spray.

I once used cooking oil about three times in two months in my beginning days, and every time, I had to keep on cubing for at least 30 minutes-1 hour in order to wear off the oil on the stickers (the oil on your fingers make cubing very slippery). With the silicone spray, however, it was already working well from the start.


----------



## bour1992 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think that the better way to use the oil to lubricate your cube is to dissemble the cube and then to assemble it again in order to keep the oil inside.

I am interesting to use oil because i have heard many people to tell that the silicon spray melts the plastic. Not so much as WD-40 but it still melts it.


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 30, 2008)

It melts the plastic? I've never heard of that.. do you have example images?


----------



## bour1992 (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't have images but i have heard that it has acetone that melts the the cube.

Have you ever heard of that?


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 30, 2008)

Some silicone sprays like Jig-a-loo and CRC Heavy Duty Silicone Spray have acetone in them. They temporarily melt the plastic, but then it goes back to normal.

Other silicone sprays like CRC Food Grade Silicone Spray don't have acetone in them, but they still work very well.


----------

